# Meadowlands Snowboard sale



## Gangstatalk (Nov 23, 2011)

Today was the last day of the Mount Everest Ski and Snowboard sale at Metlife Stadium. This was the first year that I have went. Everyone I spoke to before hand told me that if I don't go on the first or second there is no point in going because everything will be gone. 

I went with the expectations that I would not find any great deals and was just hoping that they still had a lot of stuff even if it was not at a reduced price. 

I was definitely impressed with the set up of the event. Everything was in its own section and it was very organized. 

I ended up getting a pair of Oakley Crowbar Goggles, The Danny Kass model, with a fire lens. I got them for $45 which was sick. I would have been happy to pay $80 for them. I also got a pair of Burton Gloves, which I really needed, for half price at $45. The last thing I got was a north face winter hat that was 20% off.

There were a couple of booths that were set up by different snowboarding groups in the Area. I am very happy I stopped and got some information, one of the groups is OVRide which runs a ton of trips through out the winter. I plan on going on a couple of trips which all seem like a great time. 

Very glad I decided to go.

Gangsta


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Right on man. I find swaps to be hit or miss. Even the large scale ones. But it sounds like you had some good finds for sure.


----------



## Gangstatalk (Nov 23, 2011)

Ya bro I got super lucky and am very happy I went... There was also a booth set up from a Website here in NJ and NY that does weekend trips and I am going to Killington in Vermont this weekend which should be sick...

Where do you usually board at up in the North West?


Gangsta


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a pass at Snoqualmie, and then I ride Crystal, Baker, Stevens, and White Pass periodically throughout the season. Good looking out on the weekend trip.


----------

